

Stack Overflow Scala Tutorial - timf
http://stackoverflow.com/tags/scala/info

======
BadassFractal
Will Scala make all of my dreams come true? I'm in the process of turning
myself into a Ruby pro and was wondering if perhaps 2-3 years down the line
Scala will be sexy and Ruby will be boring and I'll feel left out of all the
fun ;)

~~~
latch
Scala is slow to compile. This was exasperated for me by the fact that I had
just finished spending 2 weeks working in Go (which compiles stupendously
fast) before trying scala.

I don't understand people who can put themselves through that much pain. FSC
doesn't come close to addressing it well enough. I think anyone who's used to
the compile-free nature of dynamic languages is going to have a hard time with
Scala until it's resolved.

~~~
noelwelsh
You make your choice and pay your price. Want a great type system? What code
that runs really fast? Haskell and Scala are the only two choices that really
fit the bill.

~~~
profquail
There are a number of other languages that fit the bill: F#, OCaml, and ATS,
for starters. Shen (the newest version of Qi) was released last week so
there's that too, if you're into Lisp.

~~~
dxbydt
In the enterprise, there are no other languages that fit the bill besides
Scala. You underestimate just how much java code exists out there in any
commercial bank, IB, big corp., yada yada. Its an order of magnitude more than
your wildest imagination. Sad, but true. Now, how are you going to migrate all
of that to Scala ? Easy - just do nothing for the legacy non-buggy stuff,
write any new functionality in scala, and continue bugfixing legacy buggy java
code in java. That's the only alternative. Not migrating to scala is gradually
becoming a non-option. Too many advantages over java to even begin listing at
this point.

Now if you are an MS shop, its a different story. And ofcourse none of this
applies to startups, who can use pretty much whatever they want.

------
kittxkat
that info page assembled out of SO questions is pretty neat.

~~~
melling
I've been asking questions about Elisp for a while, hoping to build up a body
of work that I can reference. There's a whole bunch from anon that are from me
before quit in frustration.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2170528/writing-hello-
wor...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2170528/writing-hello-world-in-
emacs)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2260294/awk-
print-2-1-in-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2260294/awk-print-2-1-in-
emacs-lisp)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1642184/extracting-
urls-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1642184/extracting-urls-from-an-
emacs-buffer)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2032503/getting-stock-
pri...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2032503/getting-stock-prices-from-
yahoo-with-elisp)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1541682/lisp-script-to-
pa...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1541682/lisp-script-to-parse-csv-
and-generate-html-table)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2264286/generating-a-
quiz...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2264286/generating-a-quiz-in-
emacs-lisp)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2263983/processing-
comman...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2263983/processing-command-line-
args-left)

Now I'm back and still throwing out a few as I think of them.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6172054/how-can-i-
random-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6172054/how-can-i-random-sort-
lines-in-a-buffer)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4640040/how-can-i-
generat...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4640040/how-can-i-generate-sql-
inserts-from-pipe-delimited-data)

Basically, the HN crowd could help make short work of building a great
starting point for less popular topics like Elisp, Haskell, Scala, Scheme, CL,
etc. One technique that is particularly useful is to solve small real-world
problem.

~~~
thomas11
I appreciate your effort. The questions are interesting, and it's educational
to read through the answers since the problems are the right size, more than
just "find the right Emacs library function" but short enough to read through
in a few minutes.

